# Post your mug shot!



## MountainStoveGuy

Unfortunatly the last thread got deleted when the ash can was purged. With all the new people on board this year, i would like to start another one. So if you have a shot of yourself, please post it.


----------



## bruce56bb

i have only 1 pic of myself that didn't break the camera. i'm the ugly bastard.


----------



## Roospike

No axe pose here (lk Hogwildz) ......... just my gardening attire and weapon of choice.


----------



## laynes69

Here I am.


----------



## elkimmeg

I was a bit younger then but the days when I was a natural

 ok enough me a few years later


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Elk. LMAO, i think we went through this last time. You need to dig those photos up you posted last, expecially the one with the pizza.


----------



## glenng

I`m going up for another load of firewood  

Glenn


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

now that looks fun!!


----------



## elkimmeg

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Elk. LMAO, i think we went through this last time. You need to dig those photos up you posted last, expecially the one with the pizza.



 Hey I thought you wanted to re-produce the same thread so I figured it only natural


----------



## Sandor

Say what?


----------



## hardwood715

here we go


----------



## Mo Heat

Self portrait.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

me by this big hole in the ground


----------



## CountryGal

Last weekend on my Ensenada cruise.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

just had to top me didnt ya country , hope you had at least as much fun as i did at the canyon on your cruise. wife and i have kicked it around a few times in the past (cruise), maybe when the kid moves out lol


----------



## CountryGal

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> just had to top me didnt ya country , hope you had at least as much fun as i did at the canyon on your cruise. wife and i have kicked it around a few times in the past (cruise), maybe when the kid moves out lol



Mike, I love the Grand Canyon!  Hubby and I did a road trip through there a few years ago (his first time) and it is breath-taking.  

Last week-end was my 3rd cruise to Ensenada.  It's a great week-end getaway.  I took my daughter along with another GF and her daughter.  We had suites next to each other.  First time for a suite and I'll never go back.  Leave Friday afternoon, Ensenada Saturday, at sea Sunday and back in Los Angeles Monday morning. 

I had my coffee on the balcony every morning.  We had a great time!


----------



## ansehnlich1

you asked for it ....


----------



## restorer

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I was a bit younger then but the days when I was a natural



Geesh, you're my neighbor, care if I call you Bobby instead of Elk?


----------



## babalu87

Thats an 18" bar on the Jonsered


----------



## DeanBrown3D

'Tis I with the 460


----------



## reaperman

On my last trip to "big timber" country,  Mt. Ranier Wa.  Its just amazing to see the size of some of the old growth timber protected from logging.  Not that I'm against logging, I'm just not acustom to seeing trees this size in my part of the world.


----------



## begreen

They're doing a restoration project on Paradise Lodge right now. A buddy of mine is documenting the rebuild. Here's an interior shot. Love those timbers.

I don't have a lot of shots of me, just travel pics. So here ya go with the whole family.


----------



## Xena

Have lotsa pics of other people and stuff
but few of myself.       Could only find this one
and it's from about 3 years ago.


----------



## elkimmeg

DeanB said:
			
		

> 'Tis I with the 460



 Turn around  nobody is looking for a front view


----------



## Gunner

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> DeanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis I with the 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn around  nobody is looking for a front view
Click to expand...



Elk here is a back view for ya....Me training my dog GUNNER.


----------



## Corey

Cropped to protect the innocent

Corey


----------



## Eric Johnson

I'm serious about firewood.


----------



## Roospike

Gunner said:
			
		

> elkimmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis I with the 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn around  nobody is looking for a front view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Elk here is a back view for ya....Me training my dog GUNNER.
Click to expand...


Oooooooo "your dog Gunner"!  
All along I thought you worked for the U.S. Postal Service.  :bug:


----------



## Martin Strand III

Mi casa e tu casa.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## DavidV

scarey looking group of people


----------



## reaperman

BeGreen

Thanks for posting a pic of the restoration on the Paradise lodge.  I'd love to go back and see it when its complete.  During my brief stay there, I'd have to say it was probably the most tranquil feelings I've had on vacation ever.  It was snowing below us in the lower elevations and a bit foggy when we arrived for the night.  But it cleared up enough in the morning to catch a good glimps of Mt. Raniner.


----------



## Gunner

Roospike said:
			
		

> Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elkimmeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis I with the 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn around  nobody is looking for a front view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Elk here is a back view for ya....Me training my dog GUNNER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooooo "your dog Gunner"!
> All along I thought you worked for the U.S. Postal Service.  :bug:
Click to expand...




AHHH.....good one Roo..................... :zip: 

Gunner is more dangerous than any US postal worker....if your a rabbit :snake: He seems to get one a month in the back yard.

Here I am at my real job.


----------



## SlyFerret

This is me, enjoying a relaxing Saturday last spring.

-SF


----------



## sgcsalsero

backseat view on kid's computer ..


----------



## colsmith

Since we are doing some travel photos -- this is from my trip to WA last October.  That is Mt. Baker behind me (I think.)   I have some fierce looking photos of me with the maul (hubby took them for some reason), but this one is less threatening. ;-)


----------



## Starter

Me, last September in our holiday apartment. Obviously there wasn't the need of a fireplace...


----------



## rudysmallfry

You just haven't had fun until you've gone Bluefish fishin' in a kayak. I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## Hokerer

Does Vienna, Austria count in this here travelog?


----------



## begreen

rudysmallfry said:
			
		

> You just haven't had fun until you've gone Bluefish fishin' in a kayak. I'm the one in the middle.



Wow, that's no small fry Rudy! You must have had quite a ride.


----------



## Corie

Man, we really have quite a neat variety of members around here these days!


----------



## backinblack

http://www.zjstech.net/~library/18272/Canada 010.jpg

http://www.zjstech.net/~library/18272/Canada 002.jpg

fishing in the thousand islands, NY


----------



## rudysmallfry

Yeah, one of those Bluefish dragged me a good 500 yards before I was able to get him up to the boat. That's when the real run begins. They see that 16' school bus yellow kayak and pitch a fit, swim under the boat, spin you around until you're sick. It's like an amusement park ride. Too bad those two dummies in the pictures swallowed the hooks. By the time we got them out, they were about dead, so we had to keep them. 

Now those beauties that bakinblack has, those look yummy. Fish look nice too.


----------



## wg_bent

Marty S said:
			
		

> Mi casa e tu casa.
> 
> Aye,
> Marty




Hey Marty, step aside... yer blocking the view of the heater.


----------



## Willhound

Me at a charity golf tournament last year. No, I don't regularly golf (I know, hard to tell eh?).
Won the prize for most distracting costume.
At least the shirt is relevent.


----------



## Roospike

Love the shirt ! Your an addict , it shows .


----------



## Harley

OK - will add the same one as before... Laconia, NH Bike week ('04 - I think).  L to R - Me, My step-mother, Father & Friend of the family....  All still riding (though now parents moved to GA from NH - little bit longer riding season down there - so I'm a little jealous)


----------



## Gooserider

Harley said:
			
		

> OK - will add the same one as before... Laconia, NH Bike week ('04 - I think).  L to R - Me, My step-mother, Father & Friend of the family....  All still riding (though now parents moved to GA from NH - little bit longer riding season down there - so I'm a little jealous)



How do you get a riding season longer than 365.25 days / year?  Thats my riding season in MA....

 Gooserider


----------



## Harley

Gooserider said:
			
		

> How do you get a riding season longer than 365.25 days / year?  Thats my riding season in MA....
> 
> Gooserider



I'd never make it down my driveway or onto the paved road at my house.... usually from about December to March.


----------



## HarryBack

democrat deterrent


----------



## HarryBack

okok, this is me.....hopefully not too risquee' for you guys......just me and a few friends at the last bash!


----------



## precaud

My transformation to human form wasn't yet complete at this point...


----------



## NewtownPA

Here I am with Benjamin Franklin. Also I'm here firing a cannon at St. Pedro, Cayman Islands, and this is me and my wife playing with the stingrays.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Not everyone who plays with stingrays lives to tell the tale.


----------



## NewtownPA

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Not everyone who plays with stingrays lives to tell the tale.



Yes, Steve Irwin - Rest In Peace.

By the way, these animals are really intelligent - it's a wierd feeling to have them slither over your torso or arms. We had some squid that we fed them - they sucked it out of my hand like a vacuum cleaner. Just do not step on them or you will be really sorry!


----------



## Goldfever69

Howdie all

This is a great place, lots of warmed welcomes! Here is a pic of me and my boys ice fishin the other day, I got many pics.

Ryan

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/Goldfever69/Ryans/07/Jan015.jpg


----------



## Eric Johnson

Great photograph, Ryan. Looks like you've got some future firewood cutters with you.


----------



## Goldfever69

Hey Thanxs

Question, how do I get the pic to be posted on the screen? instead of gong to my photobucket account. I know I need to use a code on either side, what is it?

Ryan


----------



## Eric Johnson

For some reason, you have to reply to the post, put in some text and post the reply. Then go in and edit the post, and use the "browse" button at the bottom of the screen. I don't know why there's no way to attach photos to unedited posts, but that's the way it works on my computers.


----------



## tradergordo

Based on the pics it seems the group on average looks like they are in pretty good health.  Wondering if heating with wood keeps you in better shape?


----------



## Harley

Hey, Gordo....

How come no full family shot with the other wife and baby?  ANd by the way.... getting a pretty impressive stack 'o wood there.


----------



## begreen

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> For some reason, you have to reply to the post, put in some text and post the reply. Then go in and edit the post, and use the "browse" button at the bottom of the screen. I don't know why there's no way to attach photos to unedited posts, but that's the way it works on my computers.



The picture option is not available for "Fast Reply" (that's why it's fast), but it's there for "Post Reply", which is the long form. That's also where options like spell check reside.


----------



## Goldfever69

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/Goldfever69/Ryans/07/ME/Feb.jpg

OK I tried, And I can't do it! 
HHMMM Maybe cause I am in CANADA?

Look at the gold I find up here!
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/Goldfever69/Ryans/RyansGold/October2006-parttwo153.jpg


----------



## Goldfever69

BG I do know what ya are talkin about, but I cannot find it here, I see bold, italic, underline, quote, code, @, <a> and Close Tags, thats all though and at the bottom is spell check, I see NO IMG, or image or anything like that to use? And the attachments won't work for me?

Can you explain a bit more if you know how it works?


----------



## Gooserider

If you use the regular "post reply" screen, at the bottom of the screen, just above the "Preview Post" and "Submit Post"  buttons you will see a little box that says "Attachements"  and has a button "Choose..." next to it.

You need to know the name and location of the file on your machine, and I believe the file has to have the appropriate filetype suffix on it in order for the system to recognize what it is.  Hit the choose button, and it will open up a window with your file manager, which should allow you to navigate to the desired file.  When you select the file, it's name should appear in the Attachments box.  

If you only have one picture, just hit "submit post" and the picture will upload and get posted automatically.  If you have multiple pictures, hit the "Preview Post" button, and you will see your post as it will appear, including the picture.  If you then go to the bottom of the editing window, you can add another picture the same way, repeating as needed for each additional picture.  *Once you have added all the pictures be sure to hit the "Submit Post" button to actually post your message or all will be lost!*

Note that there is a 250KB size limit on the pictures, I think this is total per post, not per picture.  Use your favorite photo editor to crop and / or reduce the resolution on the photos as needed to get them down to a reasonable size, or use multiple messages to post one photo per message.

(At least this is how it works for me using Opera under Linux, I don't know what those wierd proprietary O/S's do...)

 Gooserider


----------



## Goldfever69

Ya, I fingured it out, Damn I am smart! I mean thanxs for all your help!


----------



## GVA

Sorry not many pics of me I usually have control of the camera
Me on Turner and Burners roof....
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=2&aid=2656_5LXT9G85Z0cTJtz1iQ8b


And then me relaxing with two of my pups about this time last year......  That little white one he's about 60lbs now.


----------



## NewtownPA

GVA said:
			
		

> And then me relaxing with two of my pups about this time last year......



Is the other one a Border Collie? I've got a border collie. He totally rocks! Best (and smartest) dog ever!


----------



## Harley

GVA said:
			
		

> That little white one he's about 60lbs now.



What is that little white one... hard to tell from the pic


----------



## GVA

They are both Border collies..... Purebred.
The third is a rescue dog and is in the following picture she's the tri-color She's a border/ sheperd mix..

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=4&aid=3562_yjYzQXq7qdlFGjpSFD9Z
The best part is they all spend most of the day trying to outsmart each other.....  I'll be in trouble when they turn the outsmarting towards me


----------



## Hogwildz

Man what a motley looking crew.
Yall know what I look like, not even far off from my avatar.
When I get some time I'll take another fugly self photo.


----------



## GVA

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Man what a motley looking crew.
> Yall know what I look like, not even far off from my avatar.
> When I get some time I'll take another fugly self photo.


When ya do.... I think we'd get a kick out of it if you had an axe in one hand and a 12 pack of bud light in the other hand.... :lol: 
Oh come on I'm just kidding.....
Maybe I'll post my old passport picture ...It was pretty scary........  And I wondered why I allways got searched.....


----------



## wg_bent

GVA said:
			
		

> They are both Border collies..... Purebred.
> The third is a rescue dog and is in the following picture she's the tri-color She's a border/ sheperd mix..
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=4&aid=3562_yjYzQXq7qdlFGjpSFD9Z
> The best part is they all spend most of the day trying to outsmart each other.....  I'll be in trouble when they turn the outsmarting towards me



Have they tried installing a wood insert in the kitchen oven yet?  If not your probably good for another year.


----------



## GVA

Warren said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both Border collies..... Purebred.
> The third is a rescue dog and is in the following picture she's the tri-color She's a border/ sheperd mix..
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=4&aid=3562_yjYzQXq7qdlFGjpSFD9Z
> The best part is they all spend most of the day trying to outsmart each other.....  I'll be in trouble when they turn the outsmarting towards me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have they tried installing a wood insert in the kitchen oven yet?  If not your probably good for another year.
Click to expand...

Nope but It's like having a PE....  I come home and the stove has been cleaned,scraped, and topped off with pellets, and they clean the glass every wednesday.. :cheese:


----------



## Hogwildz

GVA said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man what a motley looking crew.
> Yall know what I look like, not even far off from my avatar.
> When I get some time I'll take another fugly self photo.
> 
> 
> 
> When ya do.... I think we'd get a kick out of it if you had an axe in one hand and a 12 pack of bud light in the other hand.... :lol:
> Oh come on I'm just kidding.....
> Maybe I'll post my old passport picture ...It was pretty scary........  And I wondered why I allways got searched.....
Click to expand...


I can do the axe and a six of St. Pauli Girl


----------



## GVA

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man what a motley looking crew.
> Yall know what I look like, not even far off from my avatar.
> When I get some time I'll take another fugly self photo.
> 
> 
> 
> When ya do.... I think we'd get a kick out of it if you had an axe in one hand and a 12 pack of bud light in the other hand.... :lol:
> Oh come on I'm just kidding.....
> Maybe I'll post my old passport picture ...It was pretty scary........  And I wondered why I allways got searched.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do the axe and a six of St. Pauli Girl
Click to expand...

Done deal Bro....
Whatever it takes
Even Yeungling will work.....


----------



## Hogwildz

GVA said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man what a motley looking crew.
> Yall know what I look like, not even far off from my avatar.
> When I get some time I'll take another fugly self photo.
> 
> 
> 
> When ya do.... I think we'd get a kick out of it if you had an axe in one hand and a 12 pack of bud light in the other hand.... :lol:
> Oh come on I'm just kidding.....
> Maybe I'll post my old passport picture ...It was pretty scary........  And I wondered why I allways got searched.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do the axe and a six of St. Pauli Girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done deal Bro....
> Whatever it takes
> Even Yeungling will work.....
Click to expand...


No Yeungling here, don't drink it myself. Usually Corona & Vodka


----------



## NewtownPA

Here's my Border Collie: Apollo! Man, he's the BEST dog ever! He learned 30 commands by the time he was 6 months old!


And here's my little son, a future fire starter! Gonna buy him a toy chainsaw soon!  (just as soon as I buy myself one for real!  )


----------



## homebrewz

This is me.. mostly a lurker with an occasional something to add.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

This thread is way bigger then the last. Thanks everyone for posting, mabey its just me, but i find it intresting.
This was yesterday, enjoying a brew on wolf creek pass.


----------



## Hogwildz

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> This thread is way bigger then the last. Thanks everyone for posting, mabey its just me, but i find it intresting.
> This was yesterday, enjoying a brew on wolf creek pass.



Drinking then driving?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

drinking... then riding.. notice what side the door im on  Plus, i was staying across the street. That was the parking lot.

Here is me and my girl


----------



## Hogwildz

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> drinking... then riding.. notice what side the door im on  Plus, i was staying across the street. That was the parking lot.
> 
> Here is me and my girl



Good answer 
Your daughter is precious man. And if thats mom in the background, you seem to be a lucky man.
Prepare for when she gets older though, girls are harder than boys LOL. But after all, they are the lil princesses


----------



## Corie

I think I've posted this one before, but just for good measure. I'm 24 feet up an oak in my favorite deer stand in that picture.  It was a little chilly that morning.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

She is my world, i have girl number 2 due in 3 months. Oppps i didnt break it too you guys that number 2 is a girl...LOL
it was a weekend of sin, drinking, smoking, skiing, tearing it up with my moms brother on the mountain. My uncle is a bad influence, he partys to hard even for me. And yea hog, thats mom LOL.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Corie said:
			
		

> I think I've posted this one before, but just for good measure. I'm 24 feet up an oak in my favorite deer stand in that picture.  It was a little chilly that morning.



where.... who.... i cant see anyone...


----------



## Corie




----------



## elkimmeg

Corie said:
			
		

> I think I've posted this one before, but just for good measure. I'm 24 feet up an oak in my favorite deer stand in that picture.  It was a little chilly that morning.



 no the last one was with you and the misses excuse me the GF. Bb memtioned she looked like a real keeper


----------



## Corie

oh yeah, that's right!


I'm going to remember my camera when we finish up the stove install so you can see some new shots of myself as well as the neanderthal.


----------



## BigV




----------



## Hogwildz

Corie said:
			
		

> oh yeah, that's right!
> 
> 
> I'm going to remember my camera when we finish up the stove install so you can see some new shots of myself as well as the neanderthal.



You have to get a photo release from my Geico commercial rep


----------



## Hogwildz

Heres a few my goatee has since grown longer (8/05 family shot & me and the OL 2/06 yes I am looking there and she is giving me the evil eye , and 9/06). I'll get another up to date sometime LOL.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

nice looking family!, thats some serious ink bro.


----------



## Hogwildz

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> nice looking family!, thats some serious ink bro.



Thanks, its a nice looking family, but don't let that fool you LOL. Its pure chaos. The older boy is off to College.
Its going to be a while for the other two. Unless I boot the ol lady out, then I'd be single and prolly loving it LOL.
Ive upgraded the house, the insert, hmmmmmmmm (evil grin).

I love the ink, many hours, and knowing the artist has gotten me dirt cheap cost. I used to go once or twice a month. Its been a few months, and I might have to make him an offer he can't refuse soon. I am jonesing & want my new pc done soon.. Oh heres a pic of what I am drawing up for him to do on my rib cage.


----------



## Roospike

Looks like Hog has a house full . I have 5 in the house too so i know howz it iz.


----------



## Hogwildz

Roospike said:
			
		

> Looks like Hog has a house full . I have 5 in the house too so i know howz it iz.



Down to 4 now. SOmetimes want to keep going to down to one....me 
Smaller house, One summit and lots of acres of trees sounds real good lately.


----------



## DiscoInferno

Here's me and the fam back in 12/2003, in front of our property in MI.


----------



## Roospike

BigV said:
			
		

>



Thats what I'm talking about BigV.........
Now i need warmer bike weather to burn some rice.


----------



## Hogwildz

Since we are showing bikes.


----------



## Roospike

There ya go ...........I bet dat dar bike dont run on "RICE" doz it brother Hog.


----------



## Hogwildz

Roospike said:
			
		

> There ya go ...........I bet dat dar bike dont run on "RICE" doz it brother Hog.


Sure does NOT! LOL, although you might find made in Mexico on some of the parts LOL.
But in the end, it IS the SUMMIT of bikes  Now if I could burn wood in the biach!


----------



## Harley

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Since we are showing bikes.


----------



## Martin Strand III

Harley said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are showing bikes.
Click to expand...


How'd ya like to ride my machine?

For serious snow work, like we have in NW MI, you need a serious machine...

Aye,
Marty


----------



## Hogwildz

LMAO, seems he should beef up those tires a bit, all that power to those tiny tires. Bet he can do some serious burn outs.


----------



## Corie

well since we're showing off bikes.


----------



## Martin Strand III

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> LMAO, seems he should beef up those tires a bit, all that power to those tiny tires. Bet he can do some serious burn outs.



With that power and AWD, this baby gits right down to the grit.  Besides, with bigger tires, I'd need serious armor to protect from fly back (ice, frozen poo, rocks, critter bones, etc) when puttin' er in forward.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## Harley

Corie said:
			
		

> well since we're showing off bikes.



I'm waiting to see the pic of Goose riding in last week's snowstorm


----------



## Hogwildz

Corie said:
			
		

> well since we're showing off bikes.



Wheres the training wheels?
J/k'n bro nice ride.


----------



## frwinks

just me and my girl...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/paddling AP/IMG_3716.jpg


and since we're sharing bike pics... hahahaha
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/SOXC at Ravenshoe/166-6681_IMG.jpg


----------



## Corie

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since we're showing off bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the training wheels?
> J/k'n bro nice ride.
Click to expand...


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy That's not nice.


----------



## Hogwildz

Corie said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since we're showing off bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the training wheels?
> J/k'n bro nice ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy That's not nice.
Click to expand...


HAR HAR HAR, I knwo where you can get a 89 FXRS Low Rider for $7,500.00. And you can step up to a big boys bike.
Just kidding bro. A ride is a ride.

BTW, does the lil woman like that seat?


----------



## BigV

Roospike said:
			
		

> BigV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about BigV.........
> Now i need warmer bike weather to burn some rice.
Click to expand...


This rice burner will turn 11.4 in the 1/4 mile and it's made in Marrysville, OH!.


----------



## Corie

Don't worry Hogz, once I get a real job the upgrades will be in this order:

1) New truck

2) New bike

3) House


----------



## Goldfever69

Nice Bikes, I love em all!

I don't have anything shiny like those, but I do got some toys. This is my ATV, Its a truck stuck in a jeeps body, got a 304 in er' lots of fun in the BC mud!


----------



## ozarkjeep

I dig it!

Ill try and post up some pics when I get home, FUN THREAD!






			
				Goldfever69 said:
			
		

> Nice Bikes, I love em all!
> 
> I don't have anything shiny like those, but I do got some toys. This is my ATV, Its a truck stuck in a jeeps body, got a 304 in er' lots of fun in the BC mud!


----------



## Hogwildz

Corie said:
			
		

> Don't worry Hogz, once I get a real job the upgrades will be in this order:
> 
> 1) New truck
> 
> 2) New bike
> 
> 3) House


Just busting your chops bro. You know from meeting me once, thats how I am. All in fun.
I didn't notice an engagement ring & wedding in there anywhere?? HAHAHAHA Don't let the OL read that


----------



## Corie

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Hogz, once I get a real job the upgrades will be in this order:
> 
> 1) New truck
> 
> 2) New bike
> 
> 3) House
> 
> 
> 
> Just busting your chops bro. You know from meeting me once, thats how I am. All in fun.
> I didn't notice an engagement ring & wedding in there anywhere?? HAHAHAHA Don't let the OL read that
Click to expand...


Bah, she knows that she ranks behind all of my toys.

And I know you're busting my chops 

You better be! Or you'll be getting a crushed up box of Micore and an 8" x 8" square chimney brush.


----------



## Hogwildz

Corie said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Hogz, once I get a real job the upgrades will be in this order:
> 
> 1) New truck
> 
> 2) New bike
> 
> 3) House
> 
> 
> 
> Just busting your chops bro. You know from meeting me once, thats how I am. All in fun.
> I didn't notice an engagement ring & wedding in there anywhere?? HAHAHAHA Don't let the OL read that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, she knows that she ranks behind all of my toys.
> 
> And I know you're busting my chops
> 
> You better be! Or you'll be getting a crushed up box of Micore and an 8" x 8" square chimney brush.
Click to expand...


LOL C.O.D. man LMAO, NO you'll be stuck with crushed up micore and an 8" x 8" brush LMAO, and an even worse ball busting LOL
With any luck it will be warmer next trip. It was a lil chilly on that ladder while you were inside putzing around LOL. j/k


----------



## Shane

Me October of 2006 at the Cog train.  That thing was really cool.


----------



## CountryGal

Hubby & Grandson


----------



## hookspacken

This is me and my bike at New Hampshire Int'l Speedway. It is a 1986 Suzuki GSXR750.


----------



## Sandor

I worked the boat show at Richmond Intl Raceway last week. Wuddya know, they left the gates to track open! Couldn't resist!

Took my Solara for about 10 laps, had to quit when I smelled the brakes. Could only hit about 90 in the straights, but almost hitting the turn 2 wall slowed me down!

This was a blast, but made me respect the cars and drivers much more.

1 shot on the track, and one in victory lane.


----------



## Hogwildz

Sandor said:
			
		

> I worked the boat show at Richmond Intl Raceway last week. Wuddya know, they left the gates to track open! Couldn't resist!
> 
> Took my Solara for about 10 laps, had to quit when I smelled the brakes. Could only hit about 90 in the straights, but almost hitting the turn 2 wall slowed me down!
> 
> This was a blast, but made me respect the cars and drivers much more.
> 
> 1 shot on the track, and one in victory lane.



Now that sounds like fun. Bump those photos sizes up so we can see em. The photos is smaller than the thumb.


----------



## Jags

Heres me and "whats-her-name"  Oh, and a pic of my ride.  (By the way, I have lost 30 pounds since this pic)


----------



## Hogwildz

Jags said:
			
		

> Heres me and "whats-her-name"  Oh, and a pic of my ride.  (By the way, I have lost 30 pounds since this pic)



Nice cruiser man Thats f'in sharp! Makes me miss my 68 GTO


----------



## Mo Heat

My antique 1978 BMW. I guess that makes me an antique too, since I bought this thing spankin' new. We're both a little worse for wear and milage, have had a few spills, gone camping across the country, and even had a really exciting head-on collision once that we both lived to tell about. Of course, she was totalled by the insurance company, but I brought her back to life without too much trouble.


----------



## ourhouse

This is the only one of me on my computer.


----------



## sgcsalsero

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> My antique 1978 BMW. I guess that makes me an antique too, since I bought this thing spankin' new. We're both a little worse for wear and milage, have had a few spills, gone camping across the country, and even had a really exciting head-on collision once that we both lived to tell about. Of course, she was totalled by the insurance company, but I brought her back to life without too much trouble.



Is that about a mid 80s VW Cabriolet behind the bimmer . . I had a '84 VW GTI, loved it until some drunk destroyed it in Center City Philly


----------



## Mo Heat

sgc said:
			
		

> Is that about a mid 80s VW Cabriolet behind the bimmer . .



Yes sgc, it's a 1985 Cabriolet, Wolfsburg edition, with leather and extra guages. I got a lot more use out of it with the top down cruising the hills in the SF Bay area than I do here in Missouri where it seems like it's usually too hot or too cold to have the top down. Now it serves mostly as a backup ride and a PU substitute for stuff that won't fit into a 4-door. It's amazing what you can tote in a convertible with the top down.


----------



## NewtownPA

I saw this pic today. It's NOT me. Honest!  :D

How NOT to transport your timber!


----------



## jabush

Here's one of me in front of the building I work in.
Better than the one in the last thread!!


----------



## sgcsalsero

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> sgc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that about a mid 80s VW Cabriolet behind the bimmer . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sgc, it's a 1985 Cabriolet, Wolfsburg edition, with leather and extra guages. I got a lot more use out of it with the top down cruising the hills in the SF Bay area than I do here in Missouri where it seems like it's usually too hot or too cold to have the top down. Now it serves mostly as a backup ride and a PU substitute for stuff that won't fit into a 4-door. It's amazing what you can tote in a convertible with the top down.
Click to expand...


Very cool . . my brother had two Cabriolets , spent some time flyin' around NE PA years ago. . my GTI was great, nothing handled like it, especially with a set of P600 pirellis, man I am miserable now thinking back 7+ years . . oh well I'll get back into some toys once the kids are older


----------



## firebuckeye

Me and my niece.


----------



## spark949

I have a lot of mugs, but here's my favorite.


----------



## Scrounger

Here's a pic of me a couple years ago. Don't have a stache any more or the tractor.


----------



## Rhone

earthharvester said:
			
		

> This is the only one of me on my computer.



Finally!  I've always wondered what EarthHarvesters avatar was... always reminded me of one of the worms of the movie Dune with the colors a bit off. Seeing what it is it's hard to look the other way now


----------



## NewtownPA

spark949 said:
			
		

> I have a lot of mugs, but here's my favorite.



My, what sharp teeth you must have!


----------



## Haston

My daughter and I in Santa Fe.  I don't post often here but visit every day-- so I know your names a lot better than you would know mine. Also, no burns to report this year. (I think that's called tempting fate). H.


----------



## GVA

come on is that all we got?????????????   over 2000 members.......


----------



## Kenny1

GVA said:
			
		

> come on is that all we got?????????????   over 2000 members.......



Well, lets see.

Glasses - check

Large forehead (and getting larger) - check

Silly grin - check

Hey, my avatar is my photo!


----------



## NewtownPA

Ok if you insist! Here's my son in a tunnel 


Here's me. This is photo number 4 with this new camera. My old camera took 26,000 photos! Let's hope this Canon is as good as my old Nikon!


----------



## NewtownPA

One more pic. Here's my fav past time!


----------



## par38lamp

Me and my 2 year old @ my dad's wedding.


----------



## spark949

NewtownPA said:
			
		

> One more pic. Here's my fav past time!



mmmmmmmmmmmm.....beeeeeeerrrr


----------



## BurningIsLove

bowing to peer pressure........ pic of me pretending to fall into a volcanic crater in Maui, sailing offshore, and my wood racks prior to this year's burning season (3/4 cord per rack).  I think many of those trees surrounding those racks look rather "sickly" and need to be cut down, dont you agree?


----------



## keyman512us

Cutting maple stove rounds...
....Getin lazy,Getin' rid of a Pine in July


----------



## keyman512us

View from a real "step ladder"


----------



## keyman512us

***Noteworthy Mention***
I say "step ladder" as a quote from a co-worker (fellow electrician) after we "flew" the most impressive piece of sky equipment we have ever seen. It was a 125 foot self propelled GROVE manlift that weighed in at a hefty 49,000lbs, owned and rented by Shaungnessy of Boston. "I ain't never gonna complain about a bucket truck again...because compared to this thing....everything else is just a step ladder!"
 For those that  "play it close to the ground" this is a very serious sky machine...the kind that get's called in when "weekend warriors to homeowners" just can't "notch em' and watch em'". Here is another shot of the boom...fellow tree men have a good idea what size bucket this baby is...the kind you would take versus a rope any day of the week.


----------



## NewtownPA

keyman512us said:
			
		

> View from a real "step ladder"



Those pics make me dizzier than drinking a 6-pack for breakfast! Yikes


----------



## Hogwildz

Bah, 20 stories on a 3' ledge carrying 100lb rolls of modified, now thats living.


----------



## Hogwildz

Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
Very similar likeness to my avatar  isn't it?


----------



## Roospike

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
> Very similar likeness to my avatar isn't it?



* HOLY CHIT ! *...........................

lol **************** :lol: 

J/K Brother , you wouldn't of expected any less of a response from me anyway.


----------



## Hogwildz

Roospike said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
> Very similar likeness to my avatar isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * HOLY CHIT ! *...........................
> 
> lol **************** :lol:
> 
> J/K Brother , you wouldn't of expected any less of a response from me anyway.
Click to expand...


LOL< NO offense taken bro. I spent my growing up years looking this way and took alot of sheet for it. That is until I got larger LOL
Now instead of ridicule, they run away LMAO.
I been letting my goatee grow, does it show? LNAO


----------



## Roospike

Hell Hog , thats what my hair looked like from 13 to 26 then i chopped it all off when i came to a state with a helmet law and also bought a convertible sports car and it always got in my way at the gym and pool , well the long hair is gone and now whats left is going fast :grrr: , the sports car is gone but your not taking my bike babe , hell no. 

We moved down to North Carolina in the middle of the Bible belt when i was 15 and you would think no one had ever seen a "head" before . ( = Hippie to the younger members ) No problems but got a lot of looks .


----------



## Hogwildz

Roospike said:
			
		

> Hell Hog , thats what my hair looked like from 13 to 26 then i chopped it all off when i came to a state with a helmet law and also bought a convertible sports car and it always got in my way at the gym and pool , well the long hair is gone and now whats left is going fast :grrr: , the sports car is gone but your not taking my bike babe , hell no.
> 
> We moved down to North Carolina in the middle of the Bible belt when i was 15 and you would think no one had ever seen a "head" before . ( = Hippie to the younger members ) No problems but got a lot of looks .



I hear all your saying bro. I decided to keep my hair, although it is getting a lil thinner as I get older. Oh well, if need be I'll shave it, but till then, I'll keep it 
I watched long hair come & go, come & go. I just kept it the same since 13 yrs old. Course the new long goat is a change, things damn as near long as my hair LOL.
I am at the point I am comfortable with me, those that take the time to know me, know I am not all as I look. Those that don't, f'em. It used to be a problem with the law etc. But now once people get to talk with me and know a bit about me, they are surprised usually. I love riding the hog to a lil town diner, walk in, and the place goes silent. I can literally feel the eyes upon me. Then once I start talking, ordering etc. Their jaws drop because I don't talk like a Neanderthal. Yes I know a few big words and can speak fairly intelligently, when I choose to. Ive just been "me" my whole life. Its all I know to be. Of course, the Neanderthal can surface when its warranted .
Still got the bike, and like you will never give it up. No helmet, and the 68 GTO is long gone. Although I still have 2 hoods, 5 doors, 2 noses with hidden headlamps etc etc etc. I hope to some day have another. I really loved that car. Having it at 17 yrs old was not a good time to have it. I totaled it 2x, and gave up on it after the second time. I don't go to a gym, I smoke alot, smoke a lil of the 420 once in a while, rarely drink. Quite the opposite of what folks think when they see me.
Of course if I ever get to NE. I would have a night or two of drinking for such an occasion  Just take me to a nasty ti--y bar and I am all set


----------



## sgcsalsero

Well . . you see officer,  . . . I made fun of this guy's p.e. insert when stopping off for a bite to eat off Rte 81, and, well, that's how I got my a-double-s knocked back into last week . .


----------



## Hogwildz

churchie-sgc said:
			
		

> Well . . you see officer,  . . . I made fun of this guy's p.e. insert when stopping off for a bite to eat off Rte 81, and, well, that's how I got my a-double-s knocked back into last week . .



LMAO, Ive met a few law enforcement personell for similar stupid sh-t like that LOL.
Usually it for standing up for my beliefs. Right, wrong or indifferent, ya just gotta stand for what you believe in.
Last time was an ahole giving the cashier at the corner store grief cause she couldn't print his lottery tickets out fast enough. She didn't know what she was doing really, new to the job. Guy starts tearing into her, then throws his money at her. I bit my tongue the whole time, thinking pleasant thoughts LOL. Then the other girl comes up and tries to pacify him, he starts on her. I stood in front of the door, so he couldn't get by, then told him to treat me that way. He got smart mouthed and I called his bluff and I groan slapped him over my old mans shoulder (whom was trying to stand between us), guy went flat on his ass.
He had the manager call the cops, I said go ahead, hoped on my bike rode to my ol mans place, 3 drives down LOL. Got into a big argument with my ol man about the incident. Guess I was the only one that felt I did the right thing. Next thing I know a state trooper pulls up, asks me what happened, I think he understood my view of the matter. Let me go with a warning, and agreed the guy was an ahole. Didn't speak to my folks for a couple months after that.
By the way, the second gal that tried to please the ahole customer.................. was my younger cousin. Got to always be aware of who your f'in with.
To this day, I'd do it the same all over again. Ain't a matter of trying to be a bad-ss, just doing whats right. Theres always bigger and badder out there, but one must stand for their beliefs. If its a pounding ya have to take, then so be it. Honor is dying in this day & age. Just MHO


----------



## NewtownPA

Your goatee is looking good. How long (timewise) have you been growing it? Are you in a band?


----------



## Hogwildz

I used to trim it, but let it go around hmmm, October 06 I tihink. No band, play guitar, played with a few friends in my younger days, no clubs or nuttin, just for fun.
Turns out my son excelled better than I, makes me happy. I just moved last summer from Warrington, know Doylestown fairly well.


----------



## keyman512us

Hog:





> To this day, I’d do it the same all over again. Ain’t a matter of trying to be a bad-ss, just doing whats right. Theres always bigger and badder out there, but one must stand for their beliefs. If its a pounding ya have to take, then so be it. Honor is dying in this day & age. Just MHO


I like the story...and would 'bail you out' if you got hauled in. You do have to "make a stand" sometimes. Something someone told me once...and I think you could agree: "I would rather die on my feet...than live on my knees"...way of the world today!

If you ever do make it up to New England way...Think about stopping on by here..'G-Vegas' (Gardner MA) I know plenty of 'sawdust joints' and a few 'other establishments'...you would be welcomed at...and I would buy you the first beer...


----------



## NewtownPA

Hogwildz,

Cool, you were pretty close to Newtown then! I'm relatively new to the area. I went to some Polish festival last summer near Doylestown at some Catholic shrine "Lady of Chezokovia" or something (near Peace Valley Lake). Had good beer and saussages there - oh and great pig-roast!


----------



## Hogwildz

NewtownPA said:
			
		

> Hogwildz,
> 
> Cool, you were pretty close to Newtown then! I'm relatively new to the area. I went to some Polish festival last summer near Doylestown at some Catholic shrine "Lady of Chezokovia" or something (near Peace Valley Lake). Had good beer and saussages there - oh and great pig-roast!


Yeap, know it well. They have a nice fireworks display on the 4th of July.


----------



## Hogwildz

keyman512us said:
			
		

> Hog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this day, I’d do it the same all over again. Ain’t a matter of trying to be a bad-ss, just doing whats right. Theres always bigger and badder out there, but one must stand for their beliefs. If its a pounding ya have to take, then so be it. Honor is dying in this day & age. Just MHO
> 
> 
> 
> I like the story...and would 'bail you out' if you got hauled in. You do have to "make a stand" sometimes. Something someone told me once...and I think you could agree: "I would rather die on my feet...than live on my knees"...way of the world today!
> 
> If you ever do make it up to New England way...Think about stopping on by here..'G-Vegas' (Gardner MA) I know plenty of 'sawdust joints' and a few 'other establishments'...you would be welcomed at...and I would buy you the first beer...
Click to expand...


When I get up that way, I'll take you up on that.


----------



## myzamboni

don't be fooled.  I'm laidback and easy-going


----------



## bmwbj

Ok here's me and my scoot.


----------



## webbie

I think folks who ride harleys are a target audience for stoves!

Here I am showing my neighbors grandkid some licks! He can actually play pretty well - he likes Layla (clapton).


----------



## swestall

Life comes quick, enjoy it while you can. Here I am having a good time, and then visiting in the cell next to Big Al Capone....


----------



## derbygreg

This is me the morning after a derby.  Finished 5th out of 75 cars.


----------



## webbie

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
> Very similar likeness to my avatar  isn't it?



I would be worried, except for all that frilly wall paper and molding in the background!

And. Hog, looks like you have not been working out with the free weights lately......hmm, that insurance work must just be too docile.


----------



## BrotherBart

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
> Very similar likeness to my avatar  isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be worried, except for all that frilly wall paper and molding in the background!
> 
> And. Hog, looks like you have not been working out with the free weights lately......hmm, that insurance work must just be too docile.
Click to expand...


Methinks he wouldn't shrink from a cage match with ya Craig.  :lol:


----------



## Hogwildz

HAHAHA, Hey the frilly sheet came with the house LOL. Its slowly peeling off anyways.
I never worked out a day in my life. Who has time for that sheet? Really.
I am a very docile guy, realy.


----------



## kdiman

Here is a pic of me in Stugis 2004, I can't find any of my motorcycle.


----------



## kdiman

Here is a picture of my Harley, the tattoo i got for my daughter, and a pic of my kids on halloween.


----------



## karl

It's good to put a faces to all the posts.


----------



## webbie

kdiman said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my Harley, the tattoo i got for my daughter, and a pic of my kids on halloween.



Yeah, and you bought the bike for your daughter too!
Ha Ha.......

Karl looks like the only normal one here!
 :coolgrin: 

I have to say, in a sexist manner, that my taste in the fairer sex is toward vestal virgins and away from tattooed biker chicks....but then again, there is a arse (a round one, in this case) for every seat.


----------



## abj1969

this is me and my 12 (soon to be 13) year old...


----------



## karl

Webmaster said:
			
		

> kdiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Harley, the tattoo i got for my daughter, and a pic of my kids on halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and you bought the bike for your daughter too!
> Ha Ha.......
> 
> Karl looks like the only normal one here!
> :coolgrin:
> 
> I have to say, in a sexist manner, that my taste in the fairer sex is toward vestal virgins and away from tattooed biker chicks....but then again, there is a arse (a round one, in this case) for every seat.
Click to expand...



Thanks Craig.  That's what my parole officer says too.


----------



## Hogwildz

What? I don't look normal? How discriminative!!


----------



## DiscoInferno

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Ok took a new crappy self shot in the bathroom mirror.
> Very similar likeness to my avatar  isn't it?



I just went back and saw this pic - color the beard purple and you could be Dimebag Darrell (former Pantera guitarist, RIP).


----------



## Hogwildz

HAHAHA, Thats a first I heard that one. Rob Zombie I hear quite a bit. Now, If I only had his cash & could make a few movies. A hearth horror film, yeah thats the ticket!


----------



## Mo Heat

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Karl looks like the only normal one here!
> :coolgrin:
> 
> I have to say, in a sexist manner, that my taste in the fairer sex is toward vestal virgins and away from tattooed biker chicks....but then again, there is a arse (a round one, in this case) for every seat.



Well Craig, I dated a couple self ordained "biker chicks", two that come quickly to mind from the sea of femininity that is Mo's now distant past, and I can tell you, variety is the spice of life, and these ladies definitely knew what they liked, and I kinda liked it too, but I had to keep an eye on 'em, that was a given. They were always getting themselves into bizarre situations and one of them was a real trouble magnet.

Any way, I'm pretty normal on a good day. Well... this was a funeral photo a few weeks ago, so maybe not such a good day...


----------



## webbie

A funeral photo! Wow, that's the first time anyone has posted one like that....now I am gonna have to beat that.....


----------



## DriftWood

Going to the island. Im in the center looking up. http://www.byc.com/mack07/boatpics/518.jpg


----------



## Hogwildz

Webmaster said:
			
		

> A funeral photo! Wow, that's the first time anyone has posted one like that....now I am gonna have to beat that.....



OMG LMAO, chi chi chi chia, chi chi chi chia pet  HARHARHAR.
Too funny.


----------



## Mo Heat

Webmaster said:
			
		

> A funeral photo! Wow, that's the first time anyone has posted one like that....now I am gonna have to beat that.....



Funerals are about as normal as things get, if you think about it. But if you want unusual, and you're breaking out the "way back" machine on me... All-rightie then... I'll see your "way back machine" and your "tourist shots", and I'll raise you:

Mo in a fireman's suit, on a four wheeler, drinking a cold one, and

Mo on a camel, in the Egyptian desert, no less! Hut, hut, hut!

Think I'm bluffin'? hee-hee.


----------



## Hogwildz

I don't have any real funny ones. Found this one from 98 I think it was. Pretty much the same, less the goatee.
I don't change much. Still have the same leather. Wore better than I did.
Oh, I was prolly buzzed at the time. Back then that was not too rare an occasion.


----------



## Mo Heat

Love those old photos Craig and Hog.

Man, I've gotta get another scanner and bust out some old "crazy period" photos. 

This is about all I have from the pre-mainstream. Track team high jumper, marching in lock-step, starting to suspect there were some wild times to be had, somewhere, just had to find 'em, about to graduate, about a month prior to losing a few years of productivity. It was 1972... the year my brain exploded!  :ahhh:


----------



## PaulyV

Heres me...and my wife ending the summer with a party....I think it was a party...


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

classy...


----------



## PaulyV

whats that? the beer and cigarette?..


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Fist-o-Fury said:
			
		

> whats that? the beer and cigarette?..



Ohh the shame! drinking a bud in the rockies.. Pete coors would have me thrown in jail..


----------



## precaud

Some of you should be able to suss out the time period of this one by the hardware in it...


----------



## Hogwildz

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Love those old photos Craig and Hog.
> 
> Man, I've gotta get another scanner and bust out some old "crazy period" photos.
> 
> This is about all I have from the pre-mainstream. Track team high jumper, marching in lock-step, starting to suspect there were some wild times to be had, somewhere, just had to find 'em, about to graduate, about a month prior to losing a few years of productivity. It was 1972... the year my brain exploded!  :ahhh:



Wow, don't that make ya feel like that was another life time ago? I see pics of my son when he was like 9 or so, and it depresses me.
I must be hitting my mid life crisis. Never shed tears anymore, but a photo of my son when he was a tyke and thoughts of those times def make the tears start at least.
When I get this addition done(someday), I'll dig out my old ones. Pretty much the same me, less the facial hair, wrinkles & old leathery worn out look.
Great pic Mo, BTW welcome back, its been a while


----------



## Hogwildz

Damn MSG is back too, its like a reunion! Ah winter, brings the snow, the fire blasting again, and the ol members dusted off and back in posting.


----------



## Arlo

My wife Tina, our dog Packard and I ....


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Damn MSG is back too, its like a reunion! Ah winter, brings the snow, the fire blasting again, and the ol members dusted off and back in posting.



super dusty and a bit out of the loop lol.

Great to see everyone.


----------



## Rich M

How I spend my winter.


----------



## Mo Heat

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Ohh the shame! drinking a bud in the rockies.. Pete coors would have me thrown in jail..



But those of us here in Bud-burbia are proud of you, MSG. Live long-neck and prosper. Or something like that.

St. Louis, Missouri, home of Budweiser. Well, at least the home of American Budweiser.

The real home of Budweiser is the Czeck city of Ceske Budejovice, or during German domination a few whiles back, it was translated to Budweis. In German, beer coming from Budweis is BudweisER. I think the translation is literally: "Of Budweis" or in English: "From Budweis".

The two Bud's have been duking it out for years in many different court systems over trademarks, etc. Here's a link if you're interested:

http://www.praguepost.cz/news020900d.html

While in Austria and Germany a few years back, my b-n-l explained the conflict to me and I immediately asked where we might partake of this controversy. We found a local pub and I got myself a "real" BudweisER, drank it, and brought this refillable empty home as a souvenir (see: photo). The brown bottle color prevents the monster hops inside from turning skunky as you probably know.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh the shame! drinking a bud in the rockies.. Pete coors would have me thrown in jail..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those of us here in Bud-burbia are proud of you, MSG. Live long-neck and prosper. Or something like that.
> 
> St. Louis, Missouri, home of Budweiser. Well, at least the home of American Budweiser.
> 
> The real home of Budweiser is the Czeck city of Ceske Budejovice, or during German domination a few whiles back, it was translated to Budweis. In German, beer coming from Budweis is BudweisER. I think the translation is literally: "Of Budweis" or in English: "From Budweis".
> 
> The two Bud's have been duking it out for years in many different court systems over trademarks, etc. Here's a link if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.praguepost.cz/news020900d.html
> 
> While in Austria and Germany a few years back, my b-n-l explained the conflict to me and I immediately asked where we might partake of this controversy. We found a local pub and I got myself a "real" BudweisER, drank it, and brought this refillable empty home as a souvenir (see: photo). The brown bottle color prevents the monster hops inside from turning skunky as you probably know.
Click to expand...


you learn something new everyday!


----------



## squngel

k bad self-photo, only one i have:


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

we need to get a hearthnet calender....


----------



## Gooserider

A few of me from Saturday up at the Woodstock factory open house - They had a real good fiddle player and the two Woodstock ladies wanted someone to dance with...


----------



## MuckSavage

Here I am....


----------



## Ashamatash

Here's me and my daughter Maya in the pumpkin patch...she's the one with no hair


----------



## Eric Johnson

Gooserider said:
			
		

> A few of me from Saturday up at the Woodstock factory open house - They had a real good fiddle player and the two Woodstock ladies wanted someone to dance with...



Go Goose!


----------



## CountryGal

Our new baby, Chyna snuggling with me on the couch (cartoon by moi').  We lost our sweet pug Jade in June while we were at the lake on vacation.  
Chyna is 8 months old and already a hefty 12 pound girl.  Love my pug!


----------



## Harley

Very sorry to hear about Jade, CG


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech

Okay, here's my mug shot...


----------



## CountryGal

Harley said:
			
		

> Very sorry to hear about Jade, CG



Harley, 
Thank you. I don't know if you remember, but the end of June we took the family to Tablerock Lake/Branson for a week and met both of my brothers and their kids/families.  Jade was kenneled and started having seizures.  They rushed her to my vet down the street but she never came out of it.  Broke our hearts.


----------



## JBinKC

Rich M said:
			
		

> How I spend my winter.



Rich thats a nice DN iceboat BTW. I have an Arrow (rarely used since it rarely freezes at a safe level here) and race an MC scow.


----------



## hfjeff

My wife and I sitting in Camp Randall for the Badgers Football 2007 Season opener.  My older son to the right and younger son took the picture.


----------



## ROYJ24

MRS. & I ON VACATION.  SPLITTING WOOD KEEPS ME IN SHAPE.  Sorry about the yelling. :gulp:


----------



## RedRanger

Those Yanks, those East people -okay it`s coming, Gotta take one first.  Gonna make myself look as mean as BEGreen.  Maybe tomorrow. Don`t know why you want these pics, at 50 and above ==-ain`t we all next to ugly??


----------



## Highbeam

Hope you all don't mind seeing deer. If so, please remove it mods. 

Here's the pic of me and the oldest girl affectionately referred to as #1.


----------



## Gooserider

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Hope you all don't mind seeing deer. If so, please remove it mods.
> 
> Here's the pic of me and the oldest girl affectionately referred to as #1.



No problem here - Bambi is delicious...  :lol: 

I figure we didn't spend a few billion years evolving to our spot on the food chain in order to eat vegetables (Craig might not agree...)  If the Gods hadn't intended us to eat other critters they wouldn't have made them taste so yummy!.

Gooserider


----------



## Arlo

Nevermind the deer, although I love deer jerky!      Nice Tractor.......Droooool!


----------



## johnnywarm

CountryGal said:
			
		

> I had my coffee on the balcony every morning.  We had a great time!




Hi countrygal. I have my coffee on my balcony too.


Johnnywarm


----------



## North of 60

My turn.  Myself and my boys livin the dream.


----------



## North of 60

Two more.  Spring camping


----------



## North of 60

Fly fishin 25 min Quad ride from the house produces this. Float tubing was my passion before I had my two sons. They will be 
doing it soon enough.


----------



## kellog

no mug shot but a video of me doing one of my favorite things.


http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u230/kelsmi/?action=view&current=MVI_0444.flv


----------



## struggle

What kind of splitter is that? Electric. It seems to sound different and the faring on it looks strange to me.


----------



## Arlo

> classy…


Mtn Stove Guy:
Is that pic taken near Granby Lake area ? Looks familiar! We used to do some backcountry aroun there.


----------



## kellog

Struggle,

if you want to know about the splitter see

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9579/


----------



## slofr8

Here we are at our winter home.    





Wood heat here too!!






Dan.


----------



## North of 60

awsome slofr8. where are ya from. I do this every winter to bring in the newyear. With a few holes in the ice.


----------



## slofr8

north of 60 said:
			
		

> awsome slofr8. where are ya from. I do this every winter to bring in the newyear. With a few holes in the ice.



Hi,
I'm south of you in northern Maine. I can only imagine the cold you have. 
I'm the only one that sleeps in the tent. We had just snow shooed out for hot chocolate and wine.  for the picture.  Might be a couple years before the boys are big enough to spend the night.  The picture was taken about a 1/2 mile behind home on my land.  I would set up for a day or two just to get used to the whole thing. Find out what I need and what I can do with out. Then pack it all up again.  I found out the weak link in my set up was my sleeping bag.  Even two bags wont cut it and keeping the fire going all night got old so I got a -40 F bag and life is good!  Here is a (blurry) picture of a thermometer at the tents ridge line. It was single digits out and 105 F here and about 70 near the floor.







The tent is designed with out a floor and I put a piece of bubble insulation that also keeps things dry and put a canvas down on top of that for the floor. Then a wool blanket.  Seems to work good but it'll take a trip or two to know for sure.  It's amazing that it can be below 0F out and I'm in there in long johns and socks. Best of all, NO BLACK FLIES


I had a late season solo trip planed last year and the death of my dad changed that. After that the weather didn't get cold enough on my days off to tempt me to go.  I don't want to go and get wet.  I can do that on my spring canoe trips. 
So... this year I'll make it happen.  My first trip will be about a 45 minute drive to the end of the tar. Then another 15 or 20 miles by snowmobile on old logging roads to a nice spots near a beautiful river.  I don't plan on fishing but want to be near the river for water.
Maybe I'll post some pics.
Take care, Dan.


----------



## North of 60

We will be looking forward to seeing those photos. Have a safe one when ya make it out there. It will be a good place to contemplate your recent
change in life. Please accept my condolences for your recent loss. I am sure he will be out there with you. CHEERS.
N of 60


----------



## buckeye

its kind of neat to see everyone
this is my girls and I.


----------



## mbk2000

Hello.  New here.  This is me and my little girl.  I don't even remember how I found this forum but I'm glad that I did.  Lots of great advice!


----------



## slofr8

north of 60 said:
			
		

> We will be looking forward to seeing those photos. Have a safe one when ya make it out there. It will be a good place to contemplate your recent
> change in life. Please accept my condolences for your recent loss. I am sure he will be out there with you. CHEERS.
> N of 60



Thank you.
He is dearly missed but the memories are great.
Here's my favorite picture of him.  It sums him up quite well.




Later. Dan.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Hope you all don't mind seeing deer. If so, please remove it mods.
> 
> Here's the pic of me and the oldest girl affectionately referred to as #1.



I'm a vegetarian, but I'm also a gardener. So I say, harvest away!


----------



## DavidJinPa

Here's one of my Fav pics


----------



## webbie

I'm amazed that no one posts a pic of them at work in their cubicles...... :coolgrin: 

Maybe that is our demographic - no one here actually work in a cubicle!


----------



## Ridgefire




----------



## DonCT

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I'm amazed that no one posts a pic of them at work in their cubicles...... :coolgrin:
> 
> Maybe that is our demographic - no one here actually work in a cubicle!



Speak for yourself


----------



## dlpz

this isn't America's Most Wanted is it?


----------



## buckeye

Its like when law enforcement set up those traps that tell people they have won
  a tv or something, and it is really a sting operation. LOL


----------



## ctlovell

My Mug!


----------



## cmonSTART

Wife and I on a snowshoeing trip a few years ago.

Edit:  Oh well, I can't get this to work right now.


----------

